# Case 1190 power steering pump



## bfain (May 28, 2009)

Anyone know where to find a good rebuilt power steering pump for an 1190 Case? We found out the shaft inside our pump is worn out and it doesn't appear that Case IH sells pumps in the continental U.S. any longer and there doesn't appear to be an aftermarket pump available for it either. I have heard that you can still find a new one overseas but I can only imagine what the cost for that would be, since they were close to $1,000 over there a couple of decades ago.

Our only other option is to send the pump with it's shaft to a machine shop and try to see if they can fix it, unless we can find a pump to replace it.


----------



## bfain (May 28, 2009)

My brother-in-law, who used to be the parts manager for the Case IH dealer where we bought out 1190 originally, thinks a power steering pump on a Case 380 Construction King will fit the 1190.

Any of you guys familiar with being able to swap the 380 pump over to an 1190?


----------



## Lehmann (Nov 30, 2021)

I just installed a power steering pump from a 2000 Nissan xterra 6 cylinder, in my 1190 case it was very simple the double v belt pulley from the old pump fit the new one and the bracket only needed to drill out larger holes. A few fittings and hoses and it steers like a dream. Seen a farmshow article and decided to try. Works 100%


----------



## FarmAutoJohn (11 mo ago)

Lehmann said:


> I just installed a power steering pump from a 2000 Nissan xterra 6 cylinder, in my 1190 case it was very simple the double v belt pulley from the old pump fit the new one and the bracket only needed to drill out larger holes. A few fittings and hoses and it steers like a dream. Seen a farmshow article and decided to try. Works 100%


Hey, I'm working on an 1190 and was wondering if you could tell me how you converted the Xterra pump to work


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Is this your pump?
(1190) - CASE DIESEL TRACTOR (1/80-12/83) (H-05) - PUMP, POWER STEERING Case Agriculture
which was superseded by this;
Case IH: PUMP, Part # K207418

Also this is a universal pump for belt driven pumps;
ABC1233 Belt Driven Power Steering Pump Only For Tractors Using Eaton Style Pump?gclid=CjwKCAiAo4OQBhBBEiwA5KWu_7AQUmud 2qfn8HLpKPpu5YWEyZB_18a2ttiQPDSyjiLnE5bjD_I5RoC8S0QAvD_BwE


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

This link should take you to a page were you can get the article;
Simple Fix For Faulty Case 1190 Power Steering


----------

